# Suche jemanden der uns ein Fahrprogramm erstellen kann Simatic S7 1500



## Trimmtan (20 Juni 2021)

Hallo alle zusammen,
wir haben leider nicht wirklich Ahnung mit der Materie Simatic.
Wir suchen jemand der uns hilft für unser Riesenrad eine Steuerung zu programmieren ähnlich die eines Bekannten.
das Riesenrad wird angetrieben von 4 Elektromotoren welche über 4 Frequenzumrichter verfügen.
Bei der Vergleichs Anlage handelt es sich um SEW Komponenten welche von einer Simatic S7 1500 gekoppelt von einer Simatic ET 200SP und einem Bedienelemet TP 700 comfort gesteuert wird.
Die Standort Erkennung wird über einen Barcode Lesestreifen in der mitte des Rades gemacht.

Das Programm was erstellt werden soll.
muss folgende Funktionen haben

verschiedene Beladungs Varianten
Die Geschwindigkeits Regelung
Die Rundenzahl für die reguläre Fahrzeit.
sowie die Einzelne Motoren Steuerung.

Zum besseren Verständnis kann man bei einem Kollege eine Vorhandene Anlage intensiv begutachten.

Eventuell hat ja einer hier eine Idee oder einen Tipp wer uns da Helfen kann

Vielen Dank


----------



## JanP (20 Juni 2021)

In welchem Raum soll das Projekt umgesetzt werden? 

Grundsätzlich könnten wir sowohl die notwendige Steuerung liefern/bauen und das Programm erstellen. Falls möglich könnte die Anlage des Bekannten ausgelesen und angepasst werden, dadruch könnte die IBN Zeit deutlich reduziert werden. 

Wichtig wäre auch eine Sicherheitstechnische Betrachtung!


----------



## Blockmove (20 Juni 2021)

JanP schrieb:


> Wichtig wäre auch eine Sicherheitstechnische Betrachtung!


Das würde mich in dem Zusammenhang auch interessieren.
Fahrgeschäfte brauchen - soweit ich weiß - eine TÜV-Abnahme.
Ich denke da sitzt du 5mal so lange an der Sicherheitsdoku als am Programm.


----------



## Captain Future (21 Juni 2021)

Bitte die PLZ mal posten.


----------



## Trimmtan (21 Juni 2021)

Aktuell steht die vergleichsanlage in 18055 Rostock. 
das Riesenrad was umgebaut werden soll ist in
52349 Düren


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Juni 2021)

Trimmtan schrieb:


> Aktuell steht die vergleichsanlage in 18055 Rostock.
> das Riesenrad was umgebaut werden soll ist in
> 52349 Düren


Annakirmes? 😄😉


----------



## Trimmtan (21 Juni 2021)

Nein zerlegt in unserer Halle 
Annakirmes fällt dieses Jahr aus 
Eventuell wird es zum Dürener Sommerspezial am 12.07 aufgebaut


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Juni 2021)

Trimmtan schrieb:


> Nein zerlegt in unserer Halle
> Annakirmes fällt dieses Jahr aus
> Eventuell wird es zum Dürener Sommerspezial am 12.07 aufgebaut


Ich war vor 30 Jahren das letzte mal dort.
Schön war es immer 😄
Viel Erfolg mit dem Rad


----------



## ADS_0x1 (22 Juni 2021)

Hallo Trimmtan,

habe einen Kollegen aus dem Raum Düren, der könnte sich das anschauen. Unsere Firma macht SPS-Programmierung, CE und Sondermaschinenbau, vielleicht werdet ihr euch ja einig:



> *Lars Falter*
> Vertrieb & Projektmanagement
> 
> Heinen Automation GmbH & Co. KG
> ...



Viele Grüße!


----------

